# Pinfish as bait?



## tkh329

I finally stuck a pinfish trap under my folks dock and there's no shortage of them. I've used pinfish offshore before but stuck to gulps and live shrimp inshore. Are pinfish any good off the three mile or Sykes? What kind of rigs would you use? A Carolina for reds? What about for Spanish and kings? Will they hit a pinfish? Any particular rig you'd recommend? I appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## Tobiwan

Pinfish on or near any grass flat or grassy area is great bait.


----------



## CobeKing

THe Gator trout will suck one down near grass


----------



## flukedaddy

Use them on a slip sinker set up, bob sikes and 3mile are good for sure. Try to get a white trout or croaker for king bait they tend to stay alive and swim better than smaller pins. Use a ballon for your king baits on about a 4 ft steel leader, ballon about a foot above leader The ballon will help deployoing under the bridge make sure to use a light drag and you can work them right through the bridge like a caddy..


----------



## cablechris

Man as a kid that is all I used. I would go down to our pier and cast my net if it was in there I used it as bait! We would cut them up and use them like that. Lots of grass around our dock so I guess thats why we had good luck with them.


----------



## bassassassin

I've caught alot of big reds with 3-5 inch pinfish on a carolina rig.


----------



## tkh329

Thanks, all. I appreciate the tips.


----------



## southern yakker

How would you hook the pinfish on a carolina rig and what size hook.also would i use circle or j hook.

Sorry to derail.


----------



## Tobiwan

southern yakker said:


> How would you hook the pinfish on a carolina rig and what size hook.also would i use circle or j hook.
> 
> Sorry to derail.


Small circle hook, if your using a Carolina rig hook him in the shoulders and he will try to swim up, if your using a bobber hook him near the tail and he will try to swim down.


----------



## blobby23

i use pinfish as cut bait mostly!


----------



## foxbo

Through a piece of cut pin fish out at three mile last week and landed a nice 4lb. endangered Red Snapper. Hurt like well you know what to throw him back.


----------

